# misconceptions and ethical challenges in radioactive iodine



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Patient misconceptions and ethical challenges in radioactive iodine scanning and therapy 
http://tech.snmjournals.org/cgi/content/full/34/3/143


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

GD Women said:


> Patient misconceptions and ethical challenges in radioactive iodine scanning and therapy
> http://tech.snmjournals.org/cgi/content/full/34/3/143


You certainly are "the bomb" today. I just finished reading the whole thing and have bookmarked this one.

EXCELLENT!!!! Thank you so much!


----------

